# Confusion: Ariens or Honda



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow, these forums are a wealth of info but I'm one confused dude.

After deciding I'm going all in on a snowblower after twenty years of shoveling for wife and I, doing my research on here, I'm really undecided.

I originally was thinking about getting a 202cc Troy-Bilt but since I hope this is the first and last snow blower my wife and I will use, wanting to ensure my wife will be able to easily use it, I'm prepared to up my bid.

I hear locally (Breckenridge, CO) that the gold standard is the Honda. On here I see great things about the Ariens as well.

The Ariens Deluxe 30EFI and the Honda 928 AWD appeal to me but I have read on here the Honda has chute clogging issues perhaps, and it is of course about a grand more expensive. FYI: my local guy says there isn't a Honda 928 ATD to be had in the entire country.

But I digress.

My goal is to get a machine that my wife and I, in our advanced years of 67/68 soon, will be able to use with ease and reliability for the next decade or so.

Confusing even more are good comments about the Husgvarna and cub cadet! 

Now the Honda guys says the ATD is better for being able to back up and be able for me to get up the one step to the porch pad and one step to the covered porch. Another said wheels would be better. Who to believe? I trust you guys.

Do I wait until next season while they work out the bugs and selection is more available? I can always shovel for 3 1/2 more months I suppose but I want to jump on the learning curve by using it this season.

Anyway, you guys or gals feel one way or another about either of the Ariens or Honda I mentioned?

Ladies, any thoughts on what may be user friendly to us - hate to say it - old but in shape types going into our seventies soon?

Thanks everyone for your patience and expertise.

Captain Dave


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm new to this blower thing. Bought my first one this year.
Will it be used in Breck? Bigger motor to accommodate for power loss at altitude.
Wheeled would be my choice. Easier on deck surface, wood.
Track can't be moved unless it's running.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd really try to use someone's machine in their environment. if you were in my area, I'd offer you to come over and try it for yourself. When I bought my first snow blower ('91 Honda 828) I tried out the previous generation 8hp at the dealer...no where near the conditions I have at home....flat, smooth parking lot vs. my stead with ups/downs left and rights, bumps and chunks here and there. :icon-shocked:

My immediate neighbors have: a 10 year old Ariens (wheeled), a 2 year old Husqvarna (wheeled) and a 15 year old Craftsman (tracked). I've used them all. I happen to favor tracks, and I love Swedish made Husqvarna chainsaws, but the Ariens was the best...outside of my Honda's...but there is the cost factor. :tempted:

There are a fair amount of folks here who have good old Arien's, Toro's, Simplicity's, Deere, etc., but from my experience, I have the oldest original running blower in the neighborhood. It's still going strong.

There's got to be some people in your area that you can try their machines out.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

mrfixit said:


> ...Track can't be moved unless it's running.


He is checking out a new Honda HSS...easiest machine to move around now that they have trigger release steering. I can move my 320 Lb. blower around about as easy as my walk behind lawn mower. Not kidding. 

Now my older one with tracks, that is a bear to move when not running and difficult at times when running.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

My neighbor with the 202cc Troy Bilt has wheels and no real problems. Do the trigger release steering require much strength? These old hands getting somewhat arthritic! 🙃


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Breckcapt said:


> My neighbor with the 202cc Troy Bilt has wheels and no real problems. Do the trigger release steering require much strength? These old hands getting somewhat arthritic! 🙃


I bet a wheeled version would still be easier. I've inherited arthritis and I'm just starting to feel it at 59, it comes and goes and when it's on, wow does it hurt to grab just about anything. 

Huge difference between my HS and HSS blower though. The HSS is downright easy to move around, but there are still some situations where it is a bit tough to move, like when the temps rise and my drive starts to thaw (gravel/sand) and in the odd moments when I have to move it without it running.

I'll be taking my 13 in to the dealer on Friday. I'll try an HSS928 out. Last week they had three out on the floor. My shop manual says there is up to 77 lb difference between the 13 and 9. That could make a big difference right there. When in the garage, the 13 moves around like butta'.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I am researching too. Is your drive flat? then a wheeled machine is better. tracks are good for steep slopes.

I am switching to Ariens to a 10 hp and probably get the 28 inch from Jack's online. It is $1200 right now with FREE shipping and NO taxes. My neighbor got one and is very pleased.

Plus the honda hss928 is about $3400 plus taxes here. I have only had Hondas and they are great except for the price. I can get 3 brand new Ariens for the price of one Honda and they are the best seller ( or so I read ) in Canada. That is saying a lot.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. Hopefully, when I get back to CO I will have the option to buy, given this harsh winter.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Interesting, one of my neighbors – about 2 miles down the road – (4.8 mile road with not too many homesteads on it), is Captain Grosvenor, operates the Manitou Island Transit out of the Leland Harbor. He just built a house with huge curved copper-clad roofs, very unique.

My wife's cousin is a recently retired captain out of Kennebunkport and one of her uncles was a captain for Amoco...I think out of Portsmouth. Interesting world.

To this day, on a good long walk along the eastern shore of Lake Michigan, I love finding a washed up flotsam lanyard with a good bronze swivel eye snap that isn't broken...found a few over the years. I'd return the good ones if they were identifiable.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ...Plus the honda hss928 is about $3400 plus taxes here.


My dealer has a few HSS928s (wheeled, non-elec start) for $2,579.95 and a tracked non-elec for $2,709.95.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Ferguson's Lawn Equipment provides premium outdoor power and fireplace sales and service MI Ferguson's Lawn Equipment Traverse City, MI (231) 946-2440


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, I was quoted $2789 on the wheeled 928. Nice price you quote although I'm in the Rockies.

What about the chute clogging issue?

Dave


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I would like to have a Honda powered (snow GX390) Ariens 28" wheeled in the garage...not so sure about their tracked versions though.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Breckcapt said:


> ...What about the chute clogging issue?


I've not had any clogging, not even close to a clog. I'm taking my 13 in for the trans slow-down issue on Friday though. I'm going to ask about any clogging reports (have before, they said they haven't had any with the HSS or HS models). 

I personally really like the Honda's and I've had great luck for 25 years now. I'm confident that they'll work out my transmission problem. I really like how the HSS blower handles (and so do a couple of my neighbors).

The clogging issue is still out for judgement for me.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

May I suggest you avoid the tracked versions unless you absolutely need them. If you have a steep driveway or incline then yes that is where they shine. Otherwise they are pointless.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Quick question: I have new concrete driveway and want poly skids. Does Honda offer them? Could tell from brochure.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Breckcapt said:


> Quick question: I have new concrete driveway and want poly skids. Does Honda offer them? Could tell from brochure.


No, but there are posts here of guys buying poly skids and using them on the new HSSs. Got to search the forum.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> May I suggest you avoid the tracked versions unless you absolutely need them. If you have a steep driveway or incline then yes that is where they shine. Otherwise they are pointless.


I think JnC said it pretty well (paraphrasing here): The tracked versions will usually attack the end of driveway concrete (set-up snow) much better than the wheeled versions. I know from my neighbors experience here that is very true. 

Now, is the extra weight and cost worth it? Can't say for others, but for me it is worth it. As for moving around...not an issue with the new Honda HSS.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I hear my nearest neighbor chopping and chiseling away at the EOD with an ice spud every couple of weeks. I've not had to to do that in 25 years. He's using a wheeled blower and I'm the dozer guy.:icon-shrug:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I think you would be very happy with a Honda. The HSS track machines really do move sooooo easily with the triggers held in. The wheeled machines move even easier. As for the hand strength necessary to squeeze the triggers, for me it requires very little effort, less then a bicycle brake. That being said, visit a dealer and play around. 

If your wife will also be using the machine then maybe she should go with you to the dealer to try it out. Sounds like a hot date to me.

All the accounts of clogging have wet slushy snow in common. Colorados powder snow is cake for most machines especially a Honda.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ive said it before and I will say it again:
If you can afford a new Honda, get a Honda.
No need to consider anything else.

Scot


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Can you move a Honda tracked blower when it's not running?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mrfixit said:


> Can you move a Honda tracked blower when it's not running?


Yes, new-model HSS track versions roll around easily; just pull and hold both steering control levers:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Just make sure you get one of those newer ones if you go that route. The old ones are not mover friendly unless you have the engine running and use the transmission.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I hate to throw a monkey into the wrench but toro 826hd oxe or toro 824qxe are nice blowers too. The Troy built and cub cadet are the same just different colors. Take them off your list.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Groan.....🤕....decisions

FYI: me be in Fl where it's a chilly 63, spoke to my wife in Breck and this morning no snow at least....but -20 at the house at 0600.


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

Although I still can not give details about how my new Honda HSS 760 works , because it has not snown yet since I bought it ...I do know one thing. My old wheeled 56 MTD has 124 lbs. My new Honda HSS 760 tracked has 210 lbs. I believe that with triggers pulled back , it is more easy to move the Honda. On the version with wheels you must press down to lift the bucket up from the ground and you must keep pushing, I believe in an uncomfortable angle. For the Honda tracked you have just to press the little easy triggers, the hydro helping a lot and then you have just to push in front without having to press in order to lift up the bucket. Very easy and simple without the motor running! I hope this helps more people having this issue. They will understand that for Honda HSS tracked ,moving it and turning it will be a pleasure.


----------



## Norsky48 (Jan 28, 2017)

The other advantage to the tracked versions is the ability to easily adjust the auger height.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, the Honda tracked seems sweet. The Ariens 30 EFI is another. Now when I get back in two weeks I'll have to see if availability will be an issue this late in the season although we have snow up there until late April. Thanks.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, heading back to Breck on Wednesday and in speaking with the local Honda dealer, he has a 928ATD available at $2779. I believe I'm gonna go that route. Much more than I originally planned to invest but longevity, ease of use for old baby boomers like my wife and I, and from what I have read a good machine. I forgot to ask about the chute clogging issue but will. The local guy insists I should not have a problem backing this baby up the one step to the patio in front of the porch and then up the one step level to the covered porch. I did ask for him to ask about something other than metal sleds/skids and he was going to check. I have the concrete driveway and understand the poly or plastic skids are much more forgiving. Anything else I may want to be sure of? This is one big machine at 270cc vs my neighbor's 202cc Troy bilt but I'm presuming I'm gonna be covering ground a bit faster than him. Does this thing sound like a big ass tractor at 0630 in the morning.

Getting ready to make the plunge.

How about spare parts? Any thoughts extremely welcome.

Thanks,

Captain Dave

Ps: high 70's here in central Florida right now lol


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

_Any thoughts extremely welcome....
_

Yeah - Stay in Florida til all of your snow is melted and the danger of any more is gone. IMHO


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Breckcapt said:


> Does this thing sound like a big ass tractor at 0630 in the morning.
> Getting ready to make the plunge.
> 
> How about spare parts? Any thoughts extremely welcome.
> ...


If you go with poly skids, be prepared to replace them every couple of years, although the should probably last somewhat longer on the tracked machine with the bucket lift. Being soft, they tend to sand themselves down over time which means you need to keep an eye on the adjustment level as then wear so you dont end up dragging the scraper bar.

Other spares would include shear bolts, maybe a set of belts, just in case, spare oil, fuel stabilizer, particularly if you cannot find ethanol free gasoline, grease gun, oil can. As the machine ages, you will get to know what it tends to need.

Noise isnt too bad. Hondas are quiet to start with and 10-12 inches of new show has a muffling effect on noise. Besides, it beats the heck out of the sound of creaking bones.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. Back today. Mucho snow.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, new-model HSS track versions roll around easily; just pull and hold both steering control levers:


Hey, there, [email protected], greetings again. Just got back from sunny Florida to Breck and my local dealer now has an HSS928ATD he can sell me. New Obviously. I've read your posts about what to look out for on the locking mechanisms re: serial numbers and then I read about everyone having these chute clogging issues. I'm ok with all that. However, one thing my local guy says is that the track version is better than the AWD to enable me to get this machine up and down the one step from the porch to the patio and back up mind you, as well as the one step from the sidewalk to the patio. Also, it will be stored under a covered porch perhaps with an insulated tarp TBD .

You're the Honda expert, some say the Honda is the gold standard, I want something easy and reliable for my 67 (soon) year old wife to handle, and have the ability to get the blower up and down from the porch. To say I have been confused is an understatement. The price is formidable but if it does everything I want with ease for my wife and I, then I'm going for it.

I've been belaboring this issue for several weeks while in Florida and now it's crunch time. I am concerned with clogging but I see where applying floor wax may do the trick. I'm concerned about outside storage (-20 a week ago) but my guy here says even the resorts use only Hondas. And they're outside by the the lifts. He says the track is better than the wheeled for going up and down the two steps. 

So, if I could impose one last time on you, whaddya think? The ATD gonna do the trick? 

Speaking of serial numbers what is the range I should avoid ergo what is the best range to ensure the latest and greatest.

Thanks,

Captain Dave


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Breckcapt. I know you directed your question to Robert but I have a new Hss928 track drive and I may be able to help answer some of your questions. I have to say if you are planning on going up and down steps with your blower the Honda would be as good or better then any other blower BUT I have to say this is a very heavy blower and as such it could be risky for a 67 year old male or female to maneuver it up and down steps. I would imagine that the bucket could get hung up in an obstruction or knocked against a step or landing etc. The track drive is powerful and if you go at the wrong speed it could get dangerous etc etc. It is heavy! If it is a really low step with a low angle of attack then maybe it will be ok but if it is a full size regular step then the angle of attack would probably cause the bucket to get hung up. Now I have heard of people going up and down steps with a track drive but I attempted to do it once on my deck and I gave up in the interest of safety. Maybe I am just getting too cautious in my old age!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks. My first job was as a third mate out of St. John's, where I learned how to pronounce New FOUND land. Appreciate your response , I'm thinking I may build two ramps before next winter. I've seen one up close, heavy indeed, but I imagine a AWD wouldn't be any better. Yeah?


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

I take my ariens up and down a few stairs on my patio. Even at 38 years old I don't like the idea. I was going to get a new single stage Honda for the patio and deck but they were sold out and I saw a nice revolver I had to have. Needless to say I never got to try a single stage on stairs but next year that is the plan. 2 stage on stairs is an accident just waiting to happens, build a ramp.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Breckcapt said:


> So, if I could impose one last time on you, whaddya think? The ATD gonna do the trick?
> 
> Speaking of serial numbers what is the range I should avoid ergo what is the best range to ensure the latest and greatest.
> 
> Thanks,


So the wheel-drive HSS928 is our most popular 2-stage model, as was its dad, the HS928WA. Compared to the track-drive version, it really boils down to your application. For sure, I'd recommend a track-drive for going up/down stairs!

There have been two service bulletins issued for the HSS models, and only a limited number were affected. The auger drive pin hardware was improved after these:









The only other issue was the hardware on the auger lock...that was updated with new parts too, after these:










Hope this helps.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Mmmm. I tried to upload a picture of the two steps but this old man can't figure it out. Anyway: two seven inch steps. I figured I could raise the housing, tilt back and then with longer treads go slowly up. Coming down, with variable speed in reverse I figured I could gently coax it backwards and then tilt down and join the next step and sidewalk in turn. I may be dreaming.......I'd show a pic if I could figure out how to upload it.

Thanks everyone.....a set of ramps may be the solution

Dave


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Boosted3g said:


> I take my ariens up and down a few stairs on my patio. Even at 38 years old I don't like the idea. I was going to get a new single stage Honda for the patio and deck but they were sold out and I saw a nice revolver I had to have. Needless to say I never got to try a single stage on stairs but next year that is the plan. 2 stage on stairs is an accident just waiting to happens, build a ramp.


There may be other viable options too. I have an electric Toro single-stage for the deck. It's a Powercurve 1800. About 30 lbs, but impressively effective for its size and weight. 

I carry it up and down the flight of stairs to my deck. I would not attempt to carry a gas single stage up those stairs, or at least I certainly wouldn't do that for every storm. But with this little guy, it's reasonable. 

Now, if you're only going up 2 steps, hopefully a tracked system can make that practical and safe. But don't completely rule out a little electric for some applications.


----------



## redcon1 (Jan 13, 2016)

If I were considering moving a blower up/down steps on a regular basis I would certainly build a ramp, and make sure it has a durable non-skid surface... for the blower and your footing. 

BreckCapt, we were in Breck in early January and they had so much snow it collapsed part of the roof of the convention center. Several area ski resorts closed down, mostly to give time to clear the roads and get employees in! :icon_wow2:


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Ya know, the day that roof collapsed, which by the way is less than a half mile from me (near Carter Park sledding hill) I decided it was time to hop out my upstairs window and shovel about four feet off of my covered porch. Now you know why - ha ha - I think I'm out of the shoveling business. We're having a springtime moment the past two weeks but the champagne powder will change to that wet heavy concrete type snow in the coming weeks. That's a fact. You may have noticed on the mountain in Breck and at Keystone that it's all tracked Honda's at every lift. I sure would like to not have to build two ramps (aesthetics). I'm wondering how much control I could have slowly backing the ATD down, housing up. Looking at it, it's pretty heavy, no doubt. Good point re: non-skid surface. Thanks.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm 68 and have been running snowblowers since I was 14. Going up and down stairs, even just a couple is more work than it's worth, let alone dangerous to say the least. While I don't have anything against Hondas for the price of one Honda you can buy one each of any other brand of 2 stage and a single stage machine. That's how I do my deck, with a light single stage I can pick up easily. Hondas are great machines and Robert seems like an honest guy but I don't imagine the lawyers at Honda would be happy if he recommended a machine to you and you or your wife got hurt taking it up and down stairs and then said, "But Robert said this was the machine to take up and down stairs."
I admit I haven't reviewed your whole thread so if I missed the part where you only want one machine I suggest a two stage for your driveway and a neighborhood youngster with a shovel for your deck. Some of these young fellas suggesting taking a snowblower up and down steps have got a surprise coming when they older.


----------

